

Rails Presenters: filling the Model-View-Controller gap - fvlasveld
http://www.inspire.nl/blog/rails-presenters-filling-the-model-view-controller-gap/

======
nfm
If you're interested in using presenters with Rails, the draper gem is worth a
look:
[https://github.com/drapergem/draper](https://github.com/drapergem/draper)

~~~
steveklabnik
Thanks for the link! I'm happy to answer any questions about Draper or
presenters as a strategy in Rails apps.

------
ludicast
Presenters are awesome (I second the that draper is excellent).

Once you start decorating you find yourself decorating everything, because
Ruby makes it so easy to throw on one-off delegates. I've even taken a
presenter-ish approach to all my DCI implementations now and my model code is
really clean.

